# TEXAS-Lab Retriever in a kennel for 4 years-he crys!!



## Karen519

*Click here to read article and see his pictures!!

http://www.examiner.com/article/texas-dog-waits-behind-bars-for-four-long-years*

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/KimmDoesherbest

Kim Doesherbest shared a link via Patrick's Pals.
46 minutes ago
Patrick's Pals
*Four years is too long - He literally cried and cried when he was put back in the kennel please take a moment to network on Credence's behalf. Sharing raises awareness - in this case, it can help mend a dog's broken heart.*Texas dog waits behind bars for four long years
Welcome to Examiner.com | Examiner.com
Following a recent adoption event, Credence, a black Labrador mix, cried and balked at returning to his Houston, Texas kennel run. 
Who could blame him - that kennel run has housed Credence for the past four years.

Month after month, year after year, a kennel has been home.

Volunteers have been Credence's only family.

Credence needs and deserves a real home 
and a real family.

View slideshow: Credence
* 
His despair mounts as time goes by. Shared by a volunteer following this most recent adoption event:*

“
“Credence had everyone crying after hearing such a great dog is in a kennel without love, a home and a family of his own, for years now.
It again was hard for Credence to go back to the kennel today, he was literally crying and crying...we have got to rally and get this boy a home.”

Credence is fully vetted, adores children and gets along with most dogs. He should not, however, be in a home with cats.







. 
Credence


Photo credit: 


*The Forgotten Pet Advocates FB 
. . 
Anyone who can offer this lovely boy the opportunity to enjoy a life with a family, in a real home, is asked to email: [email protected]

Four years is too long - please take a moment to network on Credence's behalf. Sharing raises awareness - in this case, it can help mend a dog's broken heart.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Such a heartbreaking story, hope he finds the home and family he deserves very soon.


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

It JUST BROKE MY HEART!! Have shared with some people I know that are in Lab Rescue!


----------



## *Laura*

Oh this breaks my heart!!! poor baby


----------



## Laurie

This just made my cry......poor baby.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up!!


----------



## *Laura*

Bumping for this boy. I've thought about him all day


----------



## Karen519

*Laura*

Laura

Thanks!!! Keep bumping up for him.
I posted Credence over on the Lab FOrum and I emld. a few friends I have from the Labrador Retriever Forum. Praying for him!!
CREDENCE has lived in a Texas Kennel for four years-he is crying!!


----------



## *Laura*

Bumping up for Credence. 

Karen do you have any news about this boy? (I've been emailing and calling friends too)


----------



## SheetsSM

This is so sad, I certainly feel for the "less adoptable" animals in rescues that have to spend years in a kennel situation awaiting adoption. Depending on the kennel being used (opportunity to run around outside of a run, human interaction, environmental noise) it certainly makes one question the animal's quality of life.


----------



## Karen519

*Sheets*

Sheets

It sure does make you question. I am praying that now Credence is on the Lab Forum and I sent him to some Lab People that he MIGHT have a chance!


----------



## Deber

Karen, I have such problems looking at these rescue threads, I usually just chicken out and don't click on them. I just can't understand how people can do this to their once loved pet. When I look at the faces, I see children, four legged ones that should be loved as we would love our child. I cant grasp that people can treat them as throwaways. My heart breaks for this boy and he has such a beautiful face.

I have e-mailed all my dog friends and asked all to send. Hopefully a forever home will soon be found. May God bless this boy and all the others who just want a family to love them. Breaks my heart


----------



## Karen519

*Deber*

Deber

Thanks SO MUCH for doing that for Credence!! At least he has a chance!!
Marlene is the contact person!!

TEXAS-Lab Retriever in a kennel for 4 years-he crys!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Click here to read article and see his pictures!!

http://www.examiner.com/article/texas-dog-waits-behind-bars-for-four-long-years

[Four years is too long - He literally cried and cried when he was put back in the kennel please take a moment to network on Credence's behalf. Sharing raises awareness - in this case, it can help mend a dog's broken heart.Texas dog waits behind bars for four long years
Welcome to Examiner.com | Examiner.com
Following a recent adoption event, Credence, a black Labrador mix, cried and balked at returning to his Houston, Texas kennel run. 
Who could blame him - that kennel run has housed Credence for the past four years.

Month after month, year after year, a kennel has been home.

Volunteers have been Credence's only family.

Credence needs and deserves a real home 
and a real family.

View slideshow: Credence

His despair mounts as time goes by. Shared by a volunteer following this most recent adoption event:

“
“Credence had everyone crying after hearing such a great dog is in a kennel without love, a home and a family of his own, for years now.
It again was hard for Credence to go back to the kennel today, he was literally crying and crying...we have got to rally and get this boy a home.”

Credence is fully vetted, adores children and gets along with most dogs. He should not, however, be in a home with cats.







. 
Credence


Photo credit: 


The Forgotten Pet Advocates FB 
. . 
Anyone who can offer this lovely boy the opportunity to enjoy a life with a family, in a real home, is asked to email: [email protected]

Four years is too long - please take a moment to network on Credence's behalf. Sharing raises awareness - in this case, it can help mend a dog's broken heart. 
Attached Images


----------



## Karen519

*Credence*

Here is Credence's Petfinder Link:

Adopt a Pet :: Credence - Pearland, TX - Labrador Retriever/Retriever (Unknown Type) Mix


----------



## *Laura*

Karen - thank you!!!! so much for your efforts to help get this boy adopted. He looks so sweet. I hope he will be find a forever home now.....fingers and toes and paws crossed in our home


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping up*

Please spread the word for Credence!



*Ruff Ruff! My name is Credence

Help me get seen and adopted!*


Credence's Info...



Breed:

Labrador Retriever/Retriever (Unknown Type) Mix

Color:

Black

Age:

Young



Size:

Med. 26-60 lbs (12-27 kg)

Sex:

Male

ID#:

4660110


I am already neutered, housetrained, purebred, up to date with shots, good with kids, good with dogs, and not good with cats.

Credence's Story...

Houston, TX area: Credence is another forgotten dog! He has been in the kennel most of his 4 year's of life! He gets so excited, just to get out for a few minutes to run. He has a lot of puppy in him. If you need more information on 'Credence' or would like to meet him in person. No kitties. He is up to date on all shots and fully vetted. He has been in the kennel over four years. Email: [email protected]

Credence is in a kennel in SW Houston




Contact This Rescue Group...









Rescue Group:

The Forgotten Pet Advocates



Pet ID #:

4660110



Contact: 

Marlene Marino



Phone:
Please email this shelter!
(They don't list their phone number here) 

E-mail:


[email protected] 
Let 'em know you saw "Credence" on Adopt-a-Pet.com! 
About Our Rescue Group...
* We are an organization that supports animal welfare. We are the voice to those animals that have no one to advocate for them.

These animals have been abandoned in boarding facilities, in Houston and surrounding areas.*"*Kennel life is NO LIFE for any animal, it is lonely and heart breaking.
Sleeping alone each night hearing amplified barks of other dogs.
Having to go potty, but no one hears your cries.
The pain of being in there another night, and another and another.
Cats meowing in their cages, wanting to stretch out.
Seeing animals come and go and no one ever comes for you.
Wondering how did I end up here and how do I get out! 
We are their voice now and we will not stop until they all have homes and families of their own*


----------



## Karen519

*Thank you god!!*

Thank you, God-Miracles do Happen!!!

*This IS THE MOST AWESOME NEWS FOR CREDENCE!!


https://www.facebook.com/KimmDoesherbest#!/theforgottenpetadvocates





The Forgotten Pet Advocates

about an hour ago.*



UPDATE: “Credence” will be going to his new home in South Carolina (with Gina) this Tuesday, October 2, leaving the kennel for good at 5:00am! 
Volunteers of The Forgotten Pet Advocates will be leaving their homes & jobs to transport this s
pecial guy personally. We love him so much and need to do this for him.
We will be posting our updates of our 15 hour journey each way, on FB, so stay tuned on where we are. If you happen to see us along the way, let us know! 
I have included a photo of the Credence-Mobile and the back window will read “HONK IF YOU LOVE CREDENCE”!
If you would like to donate towards his trip, anything would be appreciated, nothing is too little: 
Donate - The Forgotten Pet Advocates


----------



## Laurie

Awesome news for Credence!!!! Made me cry again.... Finally after 4 long years, this sweet boy will be going home!

Thanks Karen for letting me know!!


----------



## *Laura*

Karen. .... I'm crying too. I'm so happy for Credence. Thank you.... Your efforts did this!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thank you for the fantastic update Karen-this is the best news ever, so happy for Credence.


----------



## Jennifer1

Awesome news


----------



## cgriffin

I am so happy for Credence! Thank you Karen!


----------



## Karen519

*bumping*

Bumping up the GREAT [email protected]!


----------



## *Laura*

bumping up..... Credence is going to his 'forever home' tomorrow....Yahhh..... His journey begins in the morning...


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Oh this made me cry. So happy for Credence and thank you for sharing, Karen! Yay, yay, yay!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I took me very long time and lots of courage to open this thread. I have happy tears now. Wish you all the best in your new life sweet boy.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm not on Facebook so can't see the transport pictures. Would someone post the photos on this thread.....thank you so much!!!!....I'd hate to miss out on this wonderful event. I'm so happy for Credence as he makes his way today to his new home.


----------



## Karen519

*Laura*

Laura:
If I forget to update again, just email me and remind me. [email protected]


Credence left the kennel orver 2 hours ago and is in Louisiana now.


We are packed and ready to go!
We pick up Credence bright and early and off we go on this special delivery to his forever home in SC!

UPDATE: “Credence” will be going to his new home in SC, tomorrow, Oct. 2, leaving the kennel for good at 5:00am! Kathy Amsden Smith and Marlene Marino will transport this special guy personally. Tileena Hudson, will be staying back to update you on his journey to a...



See More — with Tileena Hudson.


----------



## Wendy427

YAY! What awesome news!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Found him.

Credence stopped at Mississippi's beautiful rest stop to stretch his legs and leave some DNA  
He also made some new friends at the rest stop! They heard his story, loved on him and took pictures, and will be following him on this FB page... . 
He is being a good boy, sleeping most of the way, chewing on his rawhide or playing with one of his toys. He wakes up every so often to give kisses to the advocates, and then goes back to sleep!


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh happy day!!!!! Welcome home credence!!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Coppers Mom*



coppers-mom said:


> Found him.
> 
> Credence stopped at Mississippi's beautiful rest stop to stretch his legs and leave some DNA
> He also made some new friends at the rest stop! They heard his story, loved on him and took pictures, and will be following him on this FB page... .
> He is being a good boy, sleeping most of the way, chewing on his rawhide or playing with one of his toys. He wakes up every so often to give kisses to the advocates, and then goes back to sleep!


Coppers Mom: Thanks for the update on Credence!!


----------



## *Laura*

Thanks Coppers-Mom and Karen for posting the picture and the update.... I can't imagine how wonderful it is for this boy to be out of his cage. I'm so happy right now thinking about his new adventure....his new life!!! If there are more updates would you mind posting them. (I think there are very few of us left that are not on FB)


----------



## coppers-mom

No updates yet. I just checked on the website.


----------



## *Laura*

coppers-mom said:


> No updates yet. I just checked on the website.


Coppers-mom - thank you for checking!!! could you post the link. ( Maybe I can get one of my kids to go on FB)


----------



## coppers-mom

Uh...... maybe? I am not so good at this so I just wander around and find him.:doh:

I'll go find him again and post the link.
Ta da!!!!
www.facebook.com/theforgottenpetadvocates?ref=ts&fref=ts

I'm having problems with my connection. If you go to facebook and search for forgotten pet adovocates, the first one that shows up is the one that has/had Credence.


----------



## *Laura*

coppers-mom said:


> Uh...... maybe? I am not so good at this so I just wander around and find him.:doh:
> 
> I'll go find him again and post the link.
> Ta da!!!!
> www.facebook.com/theforgottenpetadvocates?ref=ts&fref=ts
> 
> I'm having problems with my connection. If you go to facebook and search for forgotten pet adovocates, the first one that shows up is the one that has/had Credence.


Thank you!! (.... You're pretty talented I must say).....


----------



## Karen519

*Laura*

Good work Teresa!!

Here Laura-try this link:

https://www.facebook.com/theforgottenpetadvocates?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## coppers-mom

*Credence update*

Any Auburn Tiger fans out there? Credence is passing thru your area now!!!






Mary Reeves ROLL TIDE!!!!
about an hour ago via mobile · Like · 3







Judith Moses Is he enjoying the ride?
about an hour ago · Like · 2







The Forgotten Pet Advocates Yes he is enjoying the ride! He's a good traveling companion, he's so happy to be out of the kennel and hanging out with people.
about an hour ago · Like · 7







Judith Moses Does he know where he is going, yet? What was like the morning when you took him from the kennel? Tears? Thanks for keeping us posted it means so much to so many of us out here. I was thinking about him (and crying) when I went to sleep last night and fist thing this morning I looked on facebook to see how things were progressing. This is the best story ever.
about an hour ago · Like · 4







Jenney Smith I am so glad for Credence.
about an hour ago · Like · 1







Kelley Marie White Awesome !
about an hour ago via mobile · Like · 1







Leland Keith Womack war eagle buddy.... fantastic...
57 minutes ago via mobile · Like


----------



## coppers-mom

Credence is home and obviously loving it. No more crying to be taken out of the kennel and shown some love. Last night about 9pm update:

"_Credence is home! He's already made himself comfortable on the bed! Look at that boy smiling..... Wonderful sight_!"


----------



## Laurie

All of these stories of forgotten pets are tragic and so sad but Credence's story is just one of those that brings tears to my eyes everytime I think about it. Four years in a shelter....that should never happen. I am SO happy to see him at his new home making himself comfortable on the bed.....that's the way it should be!!!

Thank you so much for the updates!!


----------



## Karen519

*Teresa*

Teresa

Thanks for posting that Credence is home and the pictures!!

I found this on the Forgotten Pet Advocates Facebook Page


https://www.facebook.com/theforgottenpetadvocates?ref=ts&fref=ts


The Forgotten Pet Advocates

12 hours ago via mobile.

Credence will be arriving at his home in about 15 minutes!!!!




Like · · Share.







182 people like this..









View all 41 comments


----------



## *Laura*

Credence looks so happy. This is really wonderful. He now has a home. Imagine how great that must feel after being in a cage so long.....

I just can't stop smiling. I hope we continue to get updates about this little guy.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

BUMPING up Credence's GREAT NEWS-A loving home after living in a kennel for four years!!

https://www.facebook.com/theforgott...2069071.116686.379450892070525&type=1&theater


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Laurie said:


> All of these stories of forgotten pets are tragic and so sad but Credence's story is just one of those that brings tears to my eyes everytime I think about it. Four years in a shelter....*that should never happen*. I am SO happy to see him at his new home making himself comfortable on the bed.....that's the way it should be!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for the updates!!


I agree with you Laurie, ... *that sould never happen*. 
I am so glad he found his new home.


----------



## Wagners Mom2

This warms my heart this morning. I'm so glad Credence is finally waking up knowing the kind of life he truly deserves. What a wonderful day, and a wonderful new beginning for him. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thanks to everyone who posted updates with pictures, this is truly wonderful. I so agree with Buddy'smomforever, this should NEVER happen to another dog again. I hope there are lessons learned from this.

It's fantastic to see Credence in a home, very happy, and loved. This was long overdue.


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

There are more dogs on the FORGOTTEN PET ADVOCATES site that have been in a kennel for years and need a home.
They asked us to circulate them!!

Adoptable Dogs - The Forgotten Pet Advocates


----------



## Karen519

*Laura*

Laura

I haven't seen anymore updates on Credence.


----------



## *Laura*

Karen519 said:


> Laura
> 
> I haven't seen anymore updates on Credence.


Karen. Thanks for checking. I've been checking also and haven't seen anything. It would be so nice to get an update. I'm sure Credence is loving his new home and his new found freedom


----------



## limekilncanyon

I'm so glad the shelter decided not to put him to sleep after all these years, that would have been the most inhumane thing to do this wonderful dog! There's a happy ending and hugs from us to both the dog and the new parents!


----------

